# '98 nissan altima wont start



## lyrik (Oct 21, 2005)

hello, 

I have a '98 nissan altima and I cant get it to start. For about a week, it took 5 minutes for the engine to "catch" and start. Now, it won't do anything. The lights and everything would always come on in the car, but now that is weakening. I just had a starter replaced in August 2005, so I am hoping that is not it - perhaps the alternator? 

I would really like to know if anyone has experienced this problem and can maybe help me out with what you did, what it cost, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

lyrik said:


> hello,
> 
> I have a '98 nissan altima and I cant get it to start. For about a week, it took 5 minutes for the engine to "catch" and start. Now, it won't do anything. The lights and everything would always come on in the car, but now that is weakening. I just had a starter replaced in August 2005, so I am hoping that is not it - perhaps the alternator?
> 
> ...


Get the battery and alternator checked


----------



## ezalty (Oct 12, 2005)

lyrik said:


> hello,
> 
> I have a '98 nissan altima and I cant get it to start. For about a week, it took 5 minutes for the engine to "catch" and start. Now, it won't do anything. The lights and everything would always come on in the car, but now that is weakening. I just had a starter replaced in August 2005, so I am hoping that is not it - perhaps the alternator?
> 
> ...


 :newbie: 's should look where they are posting. This is forum is for SE-R Altimas not 1998. would somebody please move this thread. you need should have posted in the L30 1998-2001 Altima forum and you will get a better responses in time. so as no hard feelings maybe you should get the starter, distrubtior, plugs, wires(make ignigtion firing properly) and the battery checked since the lights are dimming again. Then get the altenator checked. pep-boys or auto-zone will test some of these componets for free. napa has great prices on re-man parts


----------

